
London Man May Be Cured of HIV After Stem-Cell Transplant, Researchers Say - mudil
https://www.wsj.com/articles/london-man-may-be-cured-of-hiv-after-stem-cell-transplant-researchers-say-11551746867
======
privong
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19307160](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19307160)
which already has a few comments.

